# engine



## trade-skin (Nov 30, 2007)

could anyone tell me what would have to be done to swap out an engine .... engine (a) the one being in my car now ...engine(b) the jdm i bought to go in my car ....engine (a) is manual and the engine (b) was in an automatic how much work is envoled in swapping out the said engines?????


----------

